# A+ ps2 and old Fish hunter ergo 1 comparison



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Just got my ps2 in the mail yesterday. Have not shot it yet due to a complete down poor. So I wanted to show you guys the size difference between my fish hunter ergo 1 and the ps2.


----------



## Daomeng (Sep 3, 2010)

how wide is it in between the forks?


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

the fish hunter ergo 1 is 1.5 inches and the a+ is 2.5. I would choose a A+ slingshot any day over the fish hunter. Plus the craftsmanship is better to. A+ is great fish hunter is descent.


----------



## Daomeng (Sep 3, 2010)

wow the fish hunter has a very narrow fork. i didnt imagine it would be that narrow. I've herd great reviews on both of them. I want them both but i would prefer a PS1


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the comparisson

I must agree the quality of an A + slingshot frame is excellent as is their service down to the shipping and packaging!

I have a rough and ready unfinished A+ Ps2 frame that I am making special project with which I will share when its done.
I have a basic Hunter Catapult that I bought last year for Christmas time, the hunter catapult arrived to me with black finish rubbing off of the fork and even staining the "hunter bands" = Thera band gold. The hunter only last me maybe 60 shots before the bands snapped and I was glad they did as the pouch holes were inconcistent, one pouch hole was cut perfect the other was cut too thin a potential pouch tear waiting to happen.

The hunter and the lead balls I bought for it were not packed well it was a miracle those 44 cal lead balls didnt get lost in the mail as some fell out of a hole in the parcel it came in.

I like the feel of the A+ frame better and would recommend an A+ slingshot over a Hunter any day of the week..


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Nico I couldn't agree more


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Nico,

I also have a Rough and Ready based on the PS2 frame.

I find myself shooting with it more and more.

I am curious about what you are going to do with it. Can't wait to see.

WD40


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I would choose the A+ all day long, its got style and good value for money, i think the hunter is over priced, for what it is, but thats just my opinion, jeff


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

agreed 40 pounds ouch. The A + is only 30 and I don't need to pay international.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Nico,
> 
> I also have a Rough and Ready based on the PS2 frame.
> 
> ...


Hi WD40,

Well its going to have an attachment modification and custom stone shooter pouch and will be made with tubes for hunting, but the custom attachment will make the frame compatible to all elastics without needing any other adaptations every time you want to change to a different band set/style. It is for hunting purposes of course and this little but wide frame is perfect for the kind of hunting I am doing. Need some time I want to do right by the frame








Nico


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey, great idea, Nico.

I agree that this is a really good all-around frame.

If it won't be revealing any trade secrets, let us see what you come up with.

WD40


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind comments gents!!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

They arnt being kind they are tellin the truth. A+ Slingshots are the benchmark.


----------

